# 92 Compact L w/rail



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I love the 92 series of Berettas and still prefer them to any of my polymer framed pistols. My compact L in Inox is my favorite of the bunch, easy to carry an insanely accurate. The only mods I did to it were installing a Elite hammer and adding the D spring. The double action pull was good right out of the box but now it is even better. As for the hammer I just like the way it looks. I own Sigs, Xds, Walthers and M&Ps, but I keep coming back to my 92 Compact and if I could only own 1 pistol in 9mm it would be this one.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Just wondering if it is made in the US or Italy?


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Made in the US.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mag318 said:


> Made in the US.


Yep, all M9A1 frames are only USA made. As that is an M9A1 compact, it would have to be made in the USA


----------



## Z28roc (Mar 24, 2015)

That is a sweet looking Beretta. I have the same one. Have you found a good holster for it? I just ordered the Blackhawk serpa. Hope it fits.


----------



## Hardluck (Nov 2, 2011)

You've changed my plans for my next handgun. Great looking pistol.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Z28roc said:


> That is a sweet looking Beretta. I have the same one. Have you found a good holster for it? I just ordered the Blackhawk serpa. Hope it fits.


I've been using a STICKY IWB holster and it's very comfortable.


----------

